# cast net for bait.....



## sachap17 (Aug 18, 2013)

I got my first bait net the other day. been learning how to toss it but I have no clue where to find bait. all I have seen around here in glass Minnos and medium to large mullet. can anyone shed some light on where to find other bait? chum? any info is appreciated. never had to get live bait before and trying something new thanks.


----------



## ifish42 (Nov 26, 2013)

How big of a net? And what are you wanting to catch with the bait?


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

I would be more then happy to help you out with any questions.. Our bait boat will be back on the water this year. My number is 850.516.4238 I catch a variety of bait year around..


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

Paul and/or Beth,
When will your bait boat be back on the water, where do you usually hang out and do you monitor VHF?

Scott


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

We will be back on the water by March 1 is the Goal.. We are on Ch.10 and we are usually east of the pass.. We will make a post about it


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

Awesome, thanks! See ya out there!


----------



## sachap17 (Aug 18, 2013)

whatever bait catches fish haha. i stay inshore mostly. I just moved to the area but some guys at the fire station have shown me pictures of 6-10 LB trout they have caught and they tell me live bait is the ticket. never been much for live bait but I cant seem to catch many fish here either so its worth a shot. maybe free lining some bait or under a popping cork. what bait seems to be the "inshore" bait?


----------



## joshuae2 (Sep 18, 2011)

Your not going to catch it with a cast net but live shrimp have always worked well for me. In the summer I will ease along the Pickens shore line on the bay side and throw when I see a bait school. Are you going to be on a boat or walking the bank?


----------



## ifish42 (Nov 26, 2013)

I've had most luck with live shrimp. But if you're looking to get some use out of the cast net, pinfish is probably a good place to start. I've caught a bunch of different stuff with them, or LYs.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

in colder winter months, baitfish can be found at the back of most bayous.


----------



## Tourney3p0 (Feb 20, 2014)

It's not really the right time of year right now, but I like to head next to the bridge and catch alewives (greenies, LY, whatever you want to call them) in the warmer months. You can see them in big schools up from the bridge. I've found there's no need to buy shrimp if you can find them.

Never had any luck inshore with the larger mullet, but the finger mullet in the 4-5 inch range have also been great redfish bait. Even caught a nice 28 inch trout on one a couple months back.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

We go to the shallow back part of bayous for finger mullet and the occasional croakers with our 10' bait net don't be afraid to try a few blind casts. Also if throwing off of a boat try to have your shadow to your back so you do not spook the fish when you go to throw. Also don't be afraid to keep a few a bigger mullet for trout free lined. I took 3rd place in a trout tournament 2 years running and 2 of my friends took 2nd the last 2 years as well 1 each year. Good luck, if you want me to show you my method of throwing a net let me know, people that I show can usually do it after 5 trys.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

For shinners use chum. A couple cans of cat food loaf of bread mix up with a little water into a mush then add some sand to make it sink. Puss and boots cat food is what I used if it's still available.


----------

